

How to get new GMail interface on your desktop - timf
http://lifehacker.com/5508260/how-to-use-gmails-attractive-new-tablet+friendly-interface-on-your-regular-old-computer

======
da5e
It works but screws up iGoogle in Chrome. Windows xp.

